# Nissbits, 47 Bond Street, Ringwood, Victoria 3134



## KFORM (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello everyone, ive recently made a visit to Nissbits located at 47 Bond Street in ringwood, its a big grey factory full of Nissan car parts, im posting here as im so impressed with the owners services that it required me to make a post as i would like everyone who buys or needs nissan car parts to locate and recieve the same great service i did. There are parts for, patrols, NX coupes, skylines, imports everything. If they do not stock a certain part im sure he would be more than happy to order it in or recommend certain places. Phone number for Nissbits is 9870-6567 and 9870-2352. Mobile for the owner named TIM is 0418354530 he has been in the mechanics and nissan industry for over 30 years. Even if your not after something but would generally like to top up your knowledge pop in and visit him he would be more than happy to enjoy a chat with you. As i said anyone after Nissan parts make sure you give this man a call 


PS: I wrote this post off my own back as i was truly happy when i was sold a part for $75 from nissbits that NISSAN wanted to sell to me for $150

Ebay username is located under nissbits1 eBay Feedback Profile for nissbits1 and if wanting to order overseas from Tim send an email to [email protected]


----------



## KFORM (Aug 5, 2009)

anyone been down to visit him, im really interisted to know.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

where in the world is this place?


----------



## juliarichard34 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for the information. I would definitely be in touch with that guy.


----------

